# Auto insurance related claims



## tomtom2 (Feb 15, 2011)

In Florida auto insurances pay 80% of the allowable charges and makes the other 20% of the charges patient responsibility. Should you bill the remanding 20% balance to the patient's health insurance or bill the patient.


----------



## HBULLOCK (Feb 15, 2011)

I would bill the patients health ins with a copy of pmt from auto ins before i billed the patient any balance due. That's just my opinion. If the health ins denies then you could bill the pt.


----------



## lostone65 (Feb 15, 2011)

We always bill the patient the balance because we expect the auto insurance companies to pay 100% of fee for service.  Private insurance will not pay secondary to auto insurance, they will only pay after a PIP runs out.  The patient normally calls the auto insurance and complains to them that they are getting billed and the auto insurance then pays us the remaining balance, most of the time.  The turn around for the additional money is faster than billing private insurance, waiting for the denial, then billing the patient....Hope this helps!


----------



## jsa1517 (Feb 18, 2011)

I would bill the patient the remaining balance due because most of the time if the patient has medical payment coverage with auto insurance the medical insurance won't cover it unless medical payment coverage through the auto has been exhausted.  

Normally we expect the auto insurance to pay 100% of fee for service too.


----------

